# Diablo 3 Verkaufszahlen: 3,5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare in 24 Stunden, 6,3 Millionen nach einer Woche



## TheKhoaNguyen (23. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Verkaufszahlen: 3,5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare in 24 Stunden, 6,3 Millionen nach einer Woche* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Verkaufszahlen: 3,5 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare in 24 Stunden, 6,3 Millionen nach einer Woche


----------



## LuckySl3vin (23. Mai 2012)

Ja geil!!!  Wie zu erwarten!!! Das bleibt auch erstmal längere Zeit das beliebteste Game und ist immer super um es aus LAN-Party´s zu zocken!!!


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

und damit hätten wir auch den einen aus dem Test-Thread wiederlegt, der irgendwas von künstlicher Verknappung geredet hat, neben anderen komischen Thesen wie "Hochpreissegment" . . .


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

LuckySl3vin schrieb:


> Ja geil!!!  Wie zu erwarten!!! Das bleibt auch erstmal längere Zeit das beliebteste Game und ist immer super um es aus LAN-Party´s zu zocken!!!


 
Ich hoffe, der letzte Part war ironisch gemeint. Gibt ja keinen LAN-Modus für das Spiel. 

Dass es sich so gut verkauft und das innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden, hab ich allerdings nicht gedacht. Hab zwar sehr gute Verkaufszahlen erwartet, aber das is nice. Und da will mal einer sagen, Pc-exklusive Titel würden sich nicht lohnen. 

@Enisra
Seine These war sowieso bar jeder Logik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen. Auf der einen Seite ist es immer gut, wenn sich PC Spiele verkaufen und die Plattform stärken. Auf der anderen Seite könnte das aber eine falsche Signalwirkung für andere Hersteller haben, die dann denken: "Ah, das mit dem Online-Zwang funktioniert. Das machen wir jetzt auch so."


----------



## LostHero (23. Mai 2012)

Aber der PC als Spieleplattform ist ja sowas von tot....


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen. Auf der einen Seite ist es immer gut, wenn sich PC Spiele verkaufen und die Plattform stärken. Auf der anderen Seite könnte das aber eine falsche Signalwirkung für andere Hersteller haben, die dann denken: "Ah, das mit dem Online-Zwang funktioniert. Das machen wir jetzt auch so."


 
Das ist doch schon Gang und Gebe. Siehe Steam und Origin. Internetverbindung wird benötigt, um das Spiel überhaupt mal zu registrieren und zu installieren. Das ist genauso nervtötend und für manche Leute ein totaler Graus. Gut, ich komme mit meiner 16k-Leitung zurecht, aber für andere ist das weniger angenehm.


----------



## simba572 (23. Mai 2012)

ich glaube damit hat blizzard selber nicht gerechnet 

freut mich für den pc.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @Enisra
> Seine These war sowieso bar jeder Logik.


 
ja klar, aber wenn man solche Zahlen hat kann man wesentlich leichter Argumentieren und wenn die Nase dann nicht darauf anspringt weiß man auf sofort das man nicht mit dem Diskutieren braucht da der nur flamen will
Wobei meine These zu den Startschwierigkeiten ist eh das die ihren eigenen Erfolg unterschätz haben, ich mein, 3,5 Mio. aus dem Stand herraus ist Fast soviel wie D2 
Siehe: List of best-selling PC video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia und Diablo II: Lord of Destruction Shatters Sales Records Worldwide With Over 1 Million Copies Sold


----------



## cell81469 (23. Mai 2012)

Hach ja das bestätigt doch meine Ansicht.....

Vor ein paar Wochen gabs doch mal nen Artikel von wegen "Analyst rechnet mit 4 Mio verkäufen nach einem Halben Jahr" und da hab ich auch schon gesagt die typen haben keine Ahnung. Da steht Blizzard drauf das heißt 4 Mio. in den ersten woche^^ Und wenn mans ganz genau nimmt. 3,5Mio käufer 1,2 Mio mit Jahrespass macht 4,7Mio in ein Paar stunden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Aber der PC als Spieleplattform ist ja sowas von tot....


... oder wir haben hier ein Spiel, was eine perfekte DRM Gängelung, aber auch Sicherung besitzt, und aus diesem Grund sind die Spieler *gezwungen* Diablo 3 tatsächlich *zu kaufen*.

Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel in den Raum geworfen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2012)

Da wird CoD XYZ mit einem kräftigen Arschtritt vom Verkaufsthron gestoßen. Yeah, Baby, yeah !!!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wird CoD XYZ mit einem kräftigen Arschtritt vom Verkaufsthron gestoßen. Yeah, Baby, yeah !!!


Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, bislang haben sich doch die letzten Blizzardspiele, sprich WoW AddOns und SC2, in den ersten Stunden bzw. Tagen wie geschnitten Brot verkauft, danach war aber relativ schnell Ende im Gelände.

Das gleiche "Schicksal" wird wohl auch Diablo 3 treffen ... allerdings ist das natürlich ein Achtungserfolg für ein "PC-only" Spiel.

Allerdings keimt in mir jetzt der leise Verdacht, dass dieses konsequent umgesetzt 'always on und DRM' Schule machen könnte und wir bald nur noch solche Spiele unser "Eigen" nennen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, bislang haben sich doch die letzten Blizzardspiele, sprich WoW AddOns und SC2, in den ersten Stunden bzw. Tagen wie geschnitten Brot verkauft, danach war aber relativ schnell Ende im Gelände.
> 
> Das gleiche "Schicksal" wird wohl auch Diablo 3 treffen ... allerdings ist das natürlich ein Achtungserfolg für ein "PC-only" Spiel.
> 
> Allerdings keimt in mir jetzt der leise Verdacht, dass dieses konsequent umgesetzt 'always on und DRM' Schule machen könnte und wir bald nur noch solche Spiele unser "Eigen" nennen.


Angesichts des Ansturms, ausgesprochen vollen Servern und der jahrelangen Warterei ist dennoch mit einer beispielslosen Zahl an Verkäufen zu rechnen. Bedenkt man, dass D3 gerade mal eine Woche raus ist, kann sich in einem Monat noch sehr viel bewegen. Vor allem ist Dablo das erfolgreichste Pferd im Blizzard-Stahl, sogar noch vor StarCraft und WarCraft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, bislang haben sich doch die letzten Blizzardspiele, sprich WoW AddOns und SC2, in den ersten Stunden bzw. Tagen wie geschnitten Brot verkauft, danach war aber relativ schnell Ende im Gelände.
> 
> Das gleiche "Schicksal" wird wohl auch Diablo 3 treffen ... allerdings ist das natürlich ein Achtungserfolg für ein "PC-only" Spiel.
> 
> Allerdings keimt in mir jetzt der leise Verdacht, dass dieses konsequent umgesetzt 'always on und DRM' Schule machen könnte und wir bald nur noch solche Spiele unser "Eigen" nennen.


 
Solange die Server funktionieren, stört es *mich *persönlich nicht. Wie Enisra bereits sagte: Blizzard wird den Erfolg von Diablo 3 selbst total unterschätzt haben und daher gingen die Server durch den Ansturm in die Knie. Wer bitte kann denn von sich behaupten, dass er/sie solche Zahlen erwartet?  

Fakt ist aber: Man muss Blizzard auf jedenfall eines lassen. Sie zeigen deutlich, dass sich Pc-exklusive Titel wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen können. Und sie wissen, worauf es auch ankommt. Nicht auf Edel-Grafik, sondern auf Edel-Gameplay. Auch wenn die Ideen für D3 nun nicht der Brüller sind (Auktionshaus, DRM).


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings keimt in mir jetzt der leise Verdacht, dass dieses konsequent umgesetzt 'always on und DRM' Schule machen könnte und wir bald nur noch solche Spiele unser "Eigen" nennen. ...


Sicher wird es so kommen und irgendwann wird es nur noch Spiele über Cloud geben. Aber der Erfolg von Diablo 3 hängt sehr viel mehr von der Werbung, wie auch bei Call of Duty, als an dem Spiel selbst oder dem Kopierschutz ab. 

Sonst könnten sie sich die enormen Ausgaben für Fernsehwerbung usw. auch sparen.


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

War doch klar, das hätte jeder Diabloveteran vorhersagen können. Aber die schlauen Analysten sind ja einstimmig von "4-5 Millionen in den ersten 3 Monaten" ausgegangen


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber der Erfolg von Diablo 3 hängt sehr viel mehr von der Werbung, wie auch bei Call of Duty, als an dem Spiel selbst *oder dem Kopierschutz ab.*


 Das ist leicht zu erklären. Gegner der Onlinepflicht finden sich eher unter den, ich nenne sie mal "Hardcore-Nerds" (nicht böse gemeint). Diese machen im Internet und Foren ordentlich Rabatz. Tatsächlich stellen sie aber nur einen verschwindend kleinen Teil der Gesamtspieler. Ottonormalspieler und Casuals interessiert das Thema wenig (solange das Spiel läuft).


----------



## Wamboland (23. Mai 2012)

Interessant das es ohne Digital Versionen ist, da 80% der Leute die ich kenne nur eine Digi haben - die meisten weil es ausverkauft war ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings keimt in mir jetzt der leise Verdacht, dass dieses konsequent umgesetzt 'always on und DRM' Schule machen könnte und wir bald nur noch solche Spiele unser "Eigen" nennen.


 
Zum Glück wird es eines nie geben: Einen Kaufzwang. So kann man solche Spiele mit always on einfach aussortieren und wendet sich den Entwicklern zu, die davon Abstand nehmen.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

@Zerth
Ich hatte mich mit der Antwort auf die These bezogen, dass sich D3 so gut verkauft hat, weil es durch den Always-Online Kopierschutz, noch keine illegale Möglichkeit gibt es zu spielen, ohne es zu kaufen. Nicht das die Mehrheit der Käufer davon abgehalten hätte das Spiel zu kaufen, denn das hat es natürlich noch nie.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Zerth
> Ich hatte mich mit der Antwort auf die These bezogen, dass sich D3 so gut verkauft hat, weil es durch den Always-Online Kopierschutz, noch keine illegale Möglichkeit gibt es zu spielen, ohne es zu kaufen. Nicht das die Mehrheit der Käufer davon abgehalten hätte das Spiel zu kaufen, dass hat es natürlich noch nie.


 
Naja, ich würde da eher meinen das die guten Zahlen daraus resultieren, das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil das Spiel eh primär Online im KoOp zockt und von daher auch in diesem Falle denen die Onlinesicherung relativ Wumpe ist


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde da eher meinen das die guten Zahlen daraus resultieren, das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil das Spiel eh primär Online im KoOp zockt und von daher auch in diesem Falle denen die Onlinesicherung relativ Wumpe ist


 Die gleichen Spieler, hätten aber am Sonntag als die Server nicht erreichbar waren, sehr wahrscheinlich im Einzelspieler weitergespielt, wenn es denn möglich gewesen wäre. 

Nein, ich denke schon das die Werbung entscheidend für die Verkaufszahlen sind, zumindest haben alle erfolgreichen Spiele die präsente Werbung im TV gemein, und nicht den Kopierschutz.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde da eher meinen das die guten Zahlen daraus resultieren, das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil das Spiel eh primär Online im KoOp zockt und von daher auch in diesem Falle denen die Onlinesicherung relativ Wumpe ist


 
Ich würd eher meinen, dass die guten Zahlen daraus resultieren, das Diablo 3 einfach ein gutes und lang ersehntes Spiel ist.  
Dass "Blizzard" und "Diablo" auf der Verpackung steht, mag eine der Gründe für die hohen Verkaufszahlen sein. Aber Blizzard hat bisher IMMER herausragend gute Qualität abgeliefert, von einigen misslungenen Ideen in WoW und zuletzt D3 (Auktionshaus und DRM) mal abgesehen. Warcraft-Trilogie, Starcraft 1 und 2...alles Spiele, die wirklich toll sind und mich immer wieder in den Multiplayer gezogen haben. Weil sie einfach gut sind. Und ich spiele eigentlich keine Strategie-Spiele.  Genauso wenig wie ich Hack'n Slay-Games zocke, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard mit D3 trotzdem ein sehr gutes Spiel abgeliefert hat.

Blizzard hätte das Marketing eigentlich kaum nötig gehabt, finde ich.


----------



## DrProof (23. Mai 2012)

einfach nur Wahnsinn... 
Ach und dazu:
"Pc Gaming ist tot" :p


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wird CoD XYZ mit einem kräftigen Arschtritt vom Verkaufsthron gestoßen. Yeah, Baby, yeah !!!


 
Am PC auf jeden Fall - da war CoD aber noch nie besonders stark. Wenn du nur nach den Zahlen gehst und dazu auch PS3 und Xbox 360 zählst, dann nein. 6,5 Millionen Exemplare nur in den USA und Großbritannien am ersten Tag, das ist dann doch eine andere Größenordnung.


----------



## Malifurion (23. Mai 2012)

Gratulation. Auch wenn der Start nicht reibungslos lief und es auch (siehe letzten Sonntag) es zu Differenzen kam, so kann sich das Ergebnis durchaus sehen lassen. Mir macht das Game viel Spaß und es ist eine gute Alternative zum langweiligen League of Legends, wo man schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren auf eine weitere Map wartet. Hinzu kommen noch zahlreiche P2P Titel bzw. MMOs. Allein Guild Wars 2 könnte ein paar Spieler abratzen, aber sonst ist D3 ein solides Spiel , welches zwar gänzlich irgendwo anders ist als der Vorgänger, aber Diablo1 hatte mit Diablo2 auch nicht mehr viel zutun, außer klicken.
Ich ignorier bereits die Nörgler und Motzer, welche behaupten, Diablo3 sei schlechter als der Vorgänger aufgrund des Skillsystems oder des Lootsystems. Spieler, die diese Meinung nach wie vor vertreten, haben wohl keine Ahnung wie Diablo2 Classic zum Relase war und, dass der Vorgänger so einige Kinderkrankheiten hatte, die in D3 gänzlich beseitigt wurden. Ich freu mich auf weitere Monate des Zockens und natürlich für eine weitere glänzende Community, die in Diablo2 so lange standhielt wie in keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke schon das die Werbung entscheidend für die Verkaufszahlen sind, zumindest haben alle erfolgreichen Spiele die präsente Werbung im TV gemein, und nicht den Kopierschutz.


 Naja, ich halte weder das eine noch das andere für den Hauptgrund. Der liegt eher in 

- Nachfolger eines legendären Kultspiel. Selbst Freunde, die schon lange  berufstätig sind und kaum noch spielen haben am Wochende wieder eine Runde gemetzelt. 
- Blizzard-Qualitätstandard. Für die meisten Spieler steht Blizzard für ungesehen gekauft.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte weder das eine noch das andere für den Hauptgrund. Der liegt eher in
> 
> - Nachfolger eines legendären Kultspiel. Selbst Freunde, die schon lange  berufstätig sind und kaum noch spielen haben am Wochende wieder eine Runde gemetzelt.
> - Blizzard-Qualitätstandard. Für die meisten Spieler steht Blizzard für ungesehen gekauft.


 Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass Blizzard sehr genau weiß was sie tun. Die schmeißen für Werbung kein Geld zum Fenster raus, wenn diese nicht so notwendig wäre.

Oder kennst du ein PC-Spiel welches zu einem Preis von um die 50 Euro ohne massive Werbung mehrere Millionen mal verkauft wurde? Also mir ist keines bekannt.


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Oder kennst du ein PC-Spiel welches zu einem Preis von um die 50 Euro ohne massive Werbung mehrere Millionen mal verkauft wurde? Also mir ist keines bekannt.


 Ein AAA Titel wird in der Regel immer stark beworben, daher ist die Frage etwas seltsam. 

Ohne Werbung hätte Blizzard vielleicht 9 Millionen verkauft, mit Werbung 10 Millionen. Lohnt sich trotzdem.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du riesige Verkaufszahlen haben willst, dann musst du heute kräftig werben. Jetzt mal unabhängig von Diablo 3: 
Wenn du einen Haufen Hundekot als Gold bewirbst, dann schaut am Anfang jeder komisch. Wenn du es aber lange genug und immer und immer wieder bewirbst, dann glaubt dir der Großteil irgendwann doch, dass es Gold sei. So läuft das heutzutage


----------



## crazywulf (23. Mai 2012)

Nicht anders zu erwarten bei Diablo 3  GZ Blizzard!


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ein AAA Titel wird in der Regel immer stark beworben, daher ist die Frage etwas seltsam.
> 
> Ohne Werbung hätte Blizzard vielleicht 9 Millionen verkauft, mit Werbung 10 Millionen. Lohnt sich trotzdem.


 Da es keine Zahlen geben kann, die dieses weder bestätigen noch widerlegen können, macht es auch keinen Sinn weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Kann sich ja jeder selbst die Frage beantworten, ob 9 Millionen Käufer ohne Werbung überhaupt gewusst hätten, ob D3 veröffentlicht wurde.

Meine Meinung, nie und nimmer.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass Blizzard sehr genau weiß was sie tun. Die schmeißen für Werbung kein Geld zum Fenster raus, wenn diese nicht so notwendig wäre.
> 
> Oder kennst du ein PC-Spiel welches zu einem Preis von um die 50 Euro ohne massive Werbung mehrere Millionen mal verkauft wurde? Also mir ist keines bekannt.


 
hm, ich würde irgendwo sagen das es irgendwas aus allen Vier Thesen ist


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn du riesige Verkaufszahlen haben willst, dann musst du heute kräftig werben. Jetzt mal unabhängig von Diablo 3:
> Wenn du einen Haufen Hundekot als Gold bewirbst, dann schaut am Anfang jeder komisch. Wenn du es aber lange genug und immer und immer wieder bewirbst, dann glaubt dir der Großteil irgendwann doch, dass es Gold sei. So läuft das heutzutage


 
würde ich nicht mal so sehr behaupten wenn man sich WoW anschaut
wobei es schon helfen würde den Haufen iSSE


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...
> würde ich nicht mal so sehr behaupten wenn man sich WoW anschaut
> ...


 Wie bitte? 
World of Warcraft Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da wird CoD XYZ mit einem kräftigen Arschtritt vom Verkaufsthron gestoßen. Yeah, Baby, yeah !!!


 
dort sitzen ohnehin einige nintendo-titel (auch unbundled) und nicht cod.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> World of Warcraft Commercial - YouTube


 
ähm ja ne, die kamen aber auch erst *Jahre *Später
inkl. Flamern die daraus den Untergang herleiten wollten, weil man ja Werbung schalten muss
ja ne, den ganzen Werbetreibenden wie Cola und Red Bull gehts auch soooo schlecht


----------



## danthe (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ein AAA Titel wird in der Regel immer stark beworben, daher ist die Frage etwas seltsam.
> 
> Ohne Werbung hätte Blizzard vielleicht 9 Millionen verkauft, mit Werbung 10 Millionen. Lohnt sich trotzdem.



Vor allem ist es ähnlich wie mit vielen anderen sehr bekannten Firmen/Konzernen, wie zum Beispiel Coca-Cola: Die Marke hat absoluten Kultstatus und wirklich jeder kennt sie, aber wenn sie auf einmal die Werbung abdrehen, kommt das ziemlich seltsam. Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Leute das neueste Produkt toll finden sollen, sondern dass sie ein bleibendes Image auch in Zukunft im Kopf behalten sollen. Ist bei Blizzard sehr ähnlich, oder würden selbst die Fans in 10 Jahren noch Diablo X kaufen, wenn sie das Gefühl haben, Blizzard sei tot?


----------



## BiJay (23. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der letzte Part war ironisch gemeint. Gibt ja keinen LAN-Modus für das Spiel.


 Man braucht keinen LAN-Modus, um auf einer LAN-Party zu spielen, wenn man dort Internet hat.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2012)

komisch eigentlich: ich dachte immer die pc'ler warten nur auf spiele mit high-end-super-duper-technik und die entwicklung werde immer nur durch die doofen konsolen aufgehalten. 
und jetzt legt ein spiel, das problemlos auch auf xbox 360 und ps3 so realisierbar wäre, einen solchen start hin.
das müsste eigentlich einige weltbilder zerstören.
die gemeinte fraktion hält sich jetzt aber natürlich bewusst zurück, weil sie ja eigentlich genau weiss, was sie sonst immer für einen schrott labert.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja ne, die kamen aber auch erst *Jahre *Später
> ...


Ich meinte jetzt gar nicht speziell diese Promi-Clips. Zum Beispiel diesen hier, wenn du schon Cola erwähnst, lief in China kurz nach der Veröffentlichung von WoW und nicht Jahre später.

WoW Coke Commercial - YouTube


----------



## jo0 (23. Mai 2012)

Gutes Marketing und Namen (Blizzard, Diablo) machen es....


Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich so viele Leute durchs gute Marketing blenden lassen und den Onlinezwag einfach so hinnehmen.
Bei Ubisoft haben alle geschimpft, aber bei Blizzard ist das ok.. Na dann...


Zuletzt möchte ich noch den Käufern, dafür danken, dass jetzt andere Publisher auf die Schiene aufspringen werden.
Das wars dann mit offline Spielen. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen wird in der Zukunft nur noch drauf gesetzt werden.. 
Nächstes mir bekanntes Beispiel ist das neue Sim City.. Früher ein reines Singleplayer Spiel und nun wird auf "Multiplayer" gesetzt, welches man auch nur noch Online spielen kann 

Und immer das selbe Geblubber, durch den Onlinezwang ist allllllllleeeeessss besser  Ist klar
Glaubt mal weiter den Scheiß, ihr kotzt mich an.....






RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sag's nochmal: mag zwar eine der Gründe darstellen, aber sicher nicht die einzigen.


 Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass das die einzigen Gründe sind, aber meiner Meinung nach sind das die Hauptgründe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Gutes Marketing und Namen (Blizzard, Diablo) machen es....


 
Ich sag's nochmal: mag zwar eine der Gründe darstellen, aber sicher nicht die einzigen.



jo0 schrieb:


> Gutes Marketing und Namen (Blizzard, Diablo) machen es....
> 
> 
> Aber  ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich so viele Leute durchs gute Marketing  blenden lassen und den Onlinezwag einfach so hinnehmen.
> ...


 
Achte mal auf deine Ausdrucksweise.  Is ja widerlich...

Wenn dir Spiele mit "Onlinezwang" nicht gefallen, dann kauf sie dir einfach nicht. Es gibt immerhin noch keinen Kaufzwang und den wird es glücklicherweise auch nie geben. 
Und es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass dieser Onlinezwang bei Blizzard okay ist. Aber freu dich doch lieber, dass sich ein PC-exklusives Spiel so gut verkauft. Dann gibt es immernoch Hoffnung, dass andere Entwickler auch mal wieder auf diese Schiene fahren und dass es wieder gute PC-Titel gibt. 

Onlinezwang gibt es in anderen Formen schon länger. Origin, Steam usw. Wem das nicht passt, der sollte lieber mit dem Spielen aufhören. Oder sich anpassen und sich freuen, dass es immernoch Perlen wie Blizzard-Games, Skyrim o.Ä. gibt. 
Und solange die Server korrekt funktionieren, ist der Onlinezwang doch total irelevant für den Spielspaß.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. Mai 2012)

PC gaming is dead.........................NOT!


----------



## jo0 (23. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Achte mal auf deine Ausdrucksweise.  Is ja widerlich...


Sorry, aber ich bin etwas gefrustet wie sich der Spiele Markt entwickelt.. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn dir Spiele mit "Onlinezwang" nicht gefallen, dann kauf sie dir einfach nicht. Es gibt immerhin noch keinen Kaufzwang und den wird es glücklicherweise auch nie geben.


Mache ich auch nicht. Ich mache mir nur sorgen, dass ich mir bald kein Spiel mehr kaufen kann... D3 hätte ich auch gerne gekauft..



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass dieser Onlinezwang bei Blizzard okay ist.


Ja, aber gekauft wird es trotzdem. Wenn man es nicht ok findet, dann sollte man so etwas auch nicht unterstützten. Aber Hauptsache haben und konsumieren, alles andere ist egal. 
Oder es wird schön geredet, indem Marketing gequatsche nachgeplappert wird, wie zum Beispiel um Cheater usw. zu verhindern. Die ersten Bots/Cheats gibt es schon seit ein paar Tagen (!!!)



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber freu dich doch lieber, dass sich ein PC-exklusives Spiel so gut verkauft. Dann gibt es immernoch Hoffnung, dass andere Entwickler auch mal wieder auf diese Schiene fahren und dass es wieder gute PC-Titel gibt.


Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn dieser Onlinezwang nicht vorhanden wäre.
Aber das zeigt einfach nur, dass sich ein PC Spiel mit Online Zwang gut verkaufen lässt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Onlinezwang gibt es in anderen Formen schon länger. Origin, Steam usw.


Ich habe selber einige Spiele bei Steam. Da gibt es aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied, man kann einen Offline Modus aktivieren! Und die Hälfte des Singleplayers läuft nicht über einen Server mit dem man durchgehend verbunden sein muss..
Das meine Spiele an einen Account gebunden sind, finde ich jetzt auch nicht so toll, aber es liegt noch in einen akzeptablen Rahmen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wem das nicht passt, der sollte lieber mit dem Spielen aufhören.


Was für eine Aussage! Es bleibt denjenigen auch nichts anderes übrig...



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oder sich anpassen und sich freuen, dass es immernoch Perlen wie Blizzard-Games, Skyrim o.Ä. gibt.


Jetzt soll man sich schon freuen, dass es noch gute Spiele gibt? o0 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und solange die Server korrekt funktionieren, ist der Onlinezwang doch total irelevant für den Spielspaß.


Solange, du sagst es.. Dazu hat man noch eine Latenz drin, es kann vorkommen, dass es laggt, dass der Internet Provider Probleme hat, und, und, und. Im Offlinemode gibt es diese Probleme nicht.

Dazu auch noch keinen LAN Modus.. Da ist nichts mit zocken auf einer LAN ohne Internetzugang, was durchaus vorkommen kann.. Selbst schon einige kleine LAN's ohne Internetanschluss gespielt.

In (ich glaube es war) Starcraft 1 konnte man sogar anderen Leute auf LAN Partys seine CD geben, damit sie auch kostenlos, ohne das Spiel selber zu besitzen, spielen konnten. Das war noch Blizzard...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Onlinezwang gibt es in anderen Formen schon länger. Origin, Steam usw. Wem das nicht passt, der sollte lieber mit dem Spielen aufhören. Oder sich anpassen und sich freuen, dass es immernoch Perlen wie Blizzard-Games, Skyrim o.Ä. gibt.
> Und solange die Server korrekt funktionieren, ist der Onlinezwang doch total irelevant für den Spielspaß.


 
Da wirfst Du aber wild alles durcheinander  Es ist schon ein riesen Unterschied, ob man nur einmal kurz online was aktivieren muss und dann immer Offline spielen kann oder ob man dauerhaft online sein muss. 
Und auch dieses "aufhören oder sich anpassen" ist nicht erstrebenswert. Wenn man nie seinen Wunsch oder die Kritik dazu äußert, dann wird sich auch nie was ändern. Und es gab mal eine Zeit, da war der Kunde König und da wurde gemacht, was er wollte. Mittlerweile sind wir ja soweit, dass der Hersteller selbst bestimmt, was wir gut zu finden haben. Traurig, oder?


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ja, aber gekauft wird es trotzdem.
> ...


 Ich glaube selbst wenn in gleichem Ausmaß, wie der Always-Online Kopierschutz, bekannt gewesen wäre, dass das Spiel gar nicht funktioniert, lägen die Verkaufszahlen vermutlich immer noch im Millionenbereich. 

Und der Ubisoft DRM hat übrigens auch erst zu einem kleinen Aufschrei geführt, nachdem es immer wieder Unterbrechungen im Spiel gab. Die Verkaufszahlen waren bei AC im Vergleich zu davor trotzdem sehr gut, obwohl da sogar noch explizit vorne auf der Packung auf die permanente Onlineverbindung hingewiesen wurde.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (23. Mai 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Aber der PC als Spieleplattform ist ja sowas von tot....


 
+1 

Nur es gibt da draußen auch andere Games die das aufm PC verdient hätten. Dennoch ist es nicht unverdient, trotz der Serverprobleme (Über die in 1 Monat keiner mehr reden wird und über die nächsten Jahre erst recht nicht)

Ich find das always on sogar ganz gut. So kann ich meinen Spielstand bequem jederzeit mit anderen vergleichen, das Goldauktionshaus habe ich auch bereits lieben gelernt und einfach jederzeit bei freunden ins spiel hüpfen zu können ist auch ganz nett. Nur eine "Als offline anzeigen" Funktion wäre noch ganz praktisch. Ansonsten wusste man vorher auf was man sich einlässt und solche dummen Rezensionen wie "Ja aber man wird ja genötigt es trotzdem zu kaufen, auf Grund fehlender Alternativen" da kann ich nur sagen "Facepalm"....


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube selbst wenn in gleichem Ausmaß, wie der Always-Online Kopierschutz, bekannt gewesen wäre, dass das Spiel gar nicht funktioniert, lägen die Verkaufszahlen vermutlich immer noch im Millionenbereich.


 
hmmm
war es das nicht eigentlich?


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm
> war es das nicht eigentlich?


 Sonst hätten wohl kaum so viele versucht es trotzdem zu spielen.  Sehr wahrscheinlich war es natürlich, aber ich glaube viele hatten einfach die Hoffnung das es vielleicht doch klappt, zumindest wenn ich nachdem gehe, was hier bei PCGames von den D3 Spielern ab 0 Uhr geschrieben wurde.


----------



## jo0 (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube selbst wenn in gleichem Ausmaß, wie der Always-Online Kopierschutz, bekannt gewesen wäre, dass das Spiel gar nicht funktioniert, lägen die Verkaufszahlen vermutlich immer noch im Millionenbereich.
> 
> Und der Ubisoft DRM hat übrigens auch erst zu einem kleinen Aufschrei geführt, nachdem es immer wieder Unterbrechungen im Spiel gab. Die Verkaufszahlen waren bei AC im Vergleich zu davor trotzdem sehr gut, obwohl da sogar noch explizit vorne auf der Packung auf die permanente Onlineverbindung hingewiesen wurde.



Dann frage ich mich, warum es Ubisoft dann doch mittlerweile sein lassen hat, wenn die Verkaufszahlen sooo gut waren??
Und was meinst du wie viel Leute wohl auf den Hinweis geachtet haben.. Ich glaube nicht sehr viele...


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum es Ubisoft dann doch mittlerweile sein lassen hat, wenn die Verkaufszahlen sooo gut waren??
> Und was meinst du wie viel Leute wohl auf den Hinweis geachtet haben.. Ich glaube nicht sehr viele...


 Ich denke Ubi ist deshalb zurück gerudert, weil der Kopierschutz nach einem Monat geknackt wurde und es ansonsten nur Nachteile für die Spieler hatte, besonders durch die Probleme mit den Servern.

Der Hinweis war aber kaum zu übersehen, dieser war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, deutlich durch einen anderen Farbhintergrund hervorgehoben und auch ausreichend groß.

Nein, ich denke es war den Käufern egal, auch wenn ich sehe was danach geschrieben wurde, der Ärger bezog sich fast nur auf die Server, nicht auf den Kopierschutz als solches.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sonst hätten wohl kaum so viele versucht es trotzdem zu spielen.  Sehr wahrscheinlich war es natürlich, aber ich glaube viele hatten einfach die Hoffnung das es vielleicht doch klappt, zumindest wenn ich nachdem gehe, was hier bei PCGames von den D3 Spielern ab 0 Uhr geschrieben wurde.


 
naja, eigentlich war es relativ Logisch das man es den ersten Tag nicht wirklich schaffen können würde sich einzuwählen da es klar war das D3 auch sich eher zwischen Normalen ARPG und MORPG bewegt
und nja, man kann es Versuchen, hätte ich auch gemacht, aber Intelligenterweise hätte man nicht darauf hoffen dürfen


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich denke Ubi ist deshalb zurück gerudert, weil der Kopierschutz nach einem Monat geknackt wurde und es ansonsten nur Nachteile für die Spieler hatte, besonders durch die Probleme mit den Servern.
> 
> Der Hinweis war aber kaum zu übersehen, dieser war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, deutlich durch einen anderen Farbhintergrund hervorgehoben und auch ausreichend groß.
> 
> Nein, ich denke es war den Käufern egal, auch wenn ich sehe was danach geschrieben wurde, der Ärger bezog sich fast nur auf die Server, nicht auf den Kopierschutz als solches.



In diesem Fall ist der Kopierschutz einfach annähernd perfekt (technisch gesehen). Mit den Clientseitigen Daten allein ist das Spiel gar nicht lauffähig. Nur Grafiken und Sound liegen beim Spieler, der Rest wird von den Servern gestreamed und müsste somit emuliert werden. Das hat nicht sehr viel mit Ubisoft zu tun.
Das Spiel ist außerdem, D1 und D2 zum trotz KEIN Singleplayer Spiel mehr. Man kann keinen Singleplayer mehr starten, man ist jederzeit mit der Community verknüpft und kann dies auch nicht deaktivieren. Es ist nicht KEIN Singpleplayer Spiel weil das Gameplay es dazu macht, sondern weil Blizzard es so entschieden hat. Ich finde man hätte um die Wogen zu glätten ja die Möglichkeit einbauen können, einen offline Charakter ohne Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf Community und Auktionshaus sowie MP Spiel zu erstellen. Allerdings hätten sie damit ihren technisch einfach guten Kopierschutz ausgehebelt. Ich denke falls es jemals eine lauffähige Kopie des Spiels geben sollte, werden bis dahin noch so einige Monate ins Land ziehen.

Es ist wirklich schade für die, die es wirklich alleine spielen möchten. Ich selbst sehe Diablo seit je her als KoopErlebnis und habe daher mit dem AlwaysOn Kopierschutz kein Problem. Für alle anderen heißt es, wartet eben auf Torchlight 2 (Worauf ich mich auch sehr freue )


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich war es relativ Logisch das man es den ersten Tag nicht wirklich schaffen können würde sich einzuwählen da es klar war das D3 auch sich eher zwischen Normalen ARPG und MORPG bewegt
> und nja, man kann es Versuchen, hätte ich auch gemacht, aber Intelligenterweise hätte man nicht darauf hoffen dürfen


Hätte die Mehrheit sich daran gehalten, hätte ironischerweise die Minderheit ohne Probleme spielen können.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist der Kopierschutz einfach annähernd perfekt (technisch gesehen). Mit den Clientseitigen Daten allein ist das Spiel gar nicht lauffähig.
> ...


 Ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben, in der Beta gab es bereits einen emulierten Server, der 10-15% emulieren konnte. Ist wohl alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Bei Ubisoft mit AC2(ich glaube es war der 2.Teil) hätte es wahrscheinlich auch viel länger gedauert, wenn wohl der Kopierschutz nicht schon vorher, durch andere veröffentlichte Spiele, bereits bekannt gewesen wäre.


----------



## Tut_Ench (23. Mai 2012)

Na kein Wunder, dass am ersten Abend nixmehr ging


----------



## Nightbird (23. Mai 2012)

"Launch"-Probleme? Heute morgen 6 Stunden servers off und heute abend seit 1 Stunde keine Verbindung möglich. Zwischendrin war ich ein bisschen arbeiten. Die Probleme sind noch lange nicht vorbei :/


----------



## Nightbird (23. Mai 2012)

achtung offizielle Blizzard Mitteilung: Wir sind gerade in einem Beachresort und feiern die 6.3 Millionen copies sold. Nachdem wir in jeder Hand einen Cocktail halten können wir uns leider nicht um eurere belanglosen server Probleme kümmern. Vielleicht fahren wir die Teile wieder hoch wenn wir zurück sind


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. Mai 2012)

Die Verkaufszahlen sind dem Hype geschuldet. Schade, ich hätte solche Verkaufszahlen TW 2 gewünscht. Andererseits ist TW 2 ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie ohne viel Werbeaufwand (allerdings auch viele Nachrichten hier) und ohne Kundengängelei ein gutes Verkaufsergebnis auch auf dem PC erzielt werden kann. Es gibt also ein Gegenbeispiel, das hoffentlich dem Trend entgegen wirkt.


----------



## Tut_Ench (23. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum es Ubisoft dann doch mittlerweile sein lassen hat, wenn die Verkaufszahlen sooo gut waren??
> Und was meinst du wie viel Leute wohl auf den Hinweis geachtet haben.. Ich glaube nicht sehr viele...


 
Ich glaub das hatte auch eher was damit zu tun, dass die Spiele einfach scheiße waren und in Kombination mit dem "always on" auch bei reinen Singleplayerspielen, hat es einfach keinen Sinn mehr gemacht.

Ich bin immernoch der festen Überzeugung, dass es den meisten Diablo 3 Spielern so geht wie mir, denen ist es völlig furzegal, da sie sowieso 100% ihrer Zeit online im Koop mit anderen Leuten verbringen.

Dann heulen jetzt halt ein paar rum, dass sie immer online sein müssen, na und? In 3 Monaten hört man von denen eh nixmehr, jeder, der dann noch spielt ist sowieso online. Die Heuler haben zwar ein riesen Fass aufgemacht, das Spiel aber trotzdem gekauft -> wirtschaftlicher Schaden bei Blizzard = 0


Mal ernsthaft, wer heutzutage so blind ist einfach loszurennen und sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, ohne sich im Vorfeld oder dann direkt am Produkt selber zu informieren, dem ist sowieso nichtmehr zu helfen.


----------



## Corkie1980 (23. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Am PC auf jeden Fall - da war CoD aber noch nie besonders stark. Wenn du nur nach den Zahlen gehst und dazu auch PS3 und Xbox 360 zählst, dann nein. 6,5 Millionen Exemplare nur in den USA und Großbritannien am ersten Tag, das ist dann doch eine andere Größenordnung.




Warten wir auf die Konsolenumsetzung von D3.


----------



## LikeMe (23. Mai 2012)

Mein D3 ist trotz Vorbestellung immer noch nicht da,
sch*** Thalia(.de) behaupteten sie hätten von mir
keine Bestellung bekommen, nachdem ich mich
nach mehr als einer Woche nach dem Release
beschwert hatte, dass es immer noch nicht da ist.
Fragen die nach der Bestellnummer, welche ich
natürlich noch hatte: "Ups, wir haben ihre Bestellung
doch erhalten, doch jetzt haben wir keine Exemplare
mehr und befinden uns in einem Lieferengpass.
Sie müssen sich noch gedulden." -_-
Ich hatte mich schon darauf gefreut endlich
mal beim ersten Spieltag eines neuen Diablos
mit zu zocken und jetzt diese *******...
Ich werde bei Thalia nie wieder bestellen egal wie viel
Rabatt ich bekomme... "GameStop" I´m coming back !


----------



## springenderBusch (23. Mai 2012)

Freue mich für die Zahlen und hoffe das sie sich langfristig erhöhen und nicht schlagartig wegbrechen. Das meine ich in Bezug auf den PC als Spieleplattform ! ! 
Was mich aber gewaltig nervt ist : Ich spiele Diablo 3 als Singleplayerspiel und komme überhaupt nicht damit klar das ich auf gedeih und verderb an den Blizzardservern hänge. Speziell ab 20:00 Uhr habe ich immer Verbindungsprobleme ( die bei keinem anderen Spiel vorkommen ) und darf mit Rauswürfen aus *meinem !* Spiel rechnen. Das ist ein Unding innerhalb einer Stunde zig mal das gleiche Areal anfangen zu dürfen. Genauso kann es nicht sein das man sich in einen wütenden Mob stürzt, alle Gegner sich nicht mehr rühren, man wild rum rennt und auf einmal tot ist, weil es Synchronizitätsprobleme gibt. Schönen Gruß an die Hardecorecharaktere.

_Das zeigt mir schön warum ich einen riesigen Bogen um das komplette Ubisoftlineup mache und auch wieder von Blizzard Abstand nehmen werde._
*Kompletter Onlinezwang hat in einem Singleplayer nichts zu suchen, macht nur ein an sich sehr unterhaltsames Spiel kaputt und sorgt für unnötige Frustmomente die sich einbrennen und zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen, zum Vorteil meiner Brieftasche aber zum Nachteil der jeweiligen Softwarefirma, beeinflussen.*
Zum Glück gibt es genug Firmen die auf so einen Mist verzichten und mein Geld auch in Zukunft haben wollen. Und denen die hier schreiben "man solle sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, wenn einem das nicht passt" empfehle ich die Signatur von MisterSmith !
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Meckermann (23. Mai 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich ein Hack&Slay in Zeiten von MMOs noch so gut verkauft, zumal Diablo 3 im Vorfeld bereits einen ziemlich enttäuschenden Eindruck gemacht hat, als ein Feature nach dem anderen gestrichen wurde. Aber gut, der Name Blizzard verkauft sich wohl von alleine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da wirfst Du aber wild alles durcheinander  Es ist schon ein riesen Unterschied, ob man nur einmal kurz online was aktivieren muss und dann immer Offline spielen kann oder ob man dauerhaft online sein muss.
> Und auch dieses "aufhören oder sich anpassen" ist nicht erstrebenswert. Wenn man nie seinen Wunsch oder die Kritik dazu äußert, dann wird sich auch nie was ändern. Und es gab mal eine Zeit, da war der Kunde König und da wurde gemacht, was er wollte. Mittlerweile sind wir ja soweit, dass der Hersteller selbst bestimmt, was wir gut zu finden haben. Traurig, oder?


 
Schon richtig, was du sagst. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich den Onlinezwang gutheiße oder Dinge, wie Origin. Aber ich als einzelner Kunde werde da sowieso nichts machen können und erfreue mich lieber an einer stabilen Internetverbindung und den guten Spielen. Natürlich unterstütze ich jede Aktion und Kritik, die Publisher irgendwann davon abhalten könnte, Spieler mit solchen DRM-Methoden zu "gängeln". 

Aber der Unterschied ist in *meinen *Augen nicht besonders groß, wenn ich ein Spiel online aktivieren muss (im schlimmsten Fall bei mehreren verschiedenen Plattformen, wie, soweit ich weiß, bei GTA IV ) und downloaden muss, oder wenn ich permanent online sein muss. So oder so, wer eine schlechte Verbindung hat, der ist, auf deutsch gesagt, gearscht. Es gibt einen Unterschied, aber der ist nicht so gewaltig, wie du glaubst.

@*Meckermann*
Dein Name ist Programm, oder? Wenn die Features alle nicht für das Spiel taugen und "einfach nur da sind", dann lohnt es sich ja nicht, sie drin zu behalten. Oder sollten die gestrichenen Features alle wirklich nur aus Prinzip drin bleiben? Ich mein, nur weil es der Kunde so will, geht halt nicht. Weil einfach zuviele Leute zu verschiedene Geschmäcker und Ansprüche haben. Und wenn Blizzard meinte, dass die Features nicht passen und nicht taugen, dann ist das so. Das Spiel ist doch trotzdem gut geworden.


----------



## Orthus (24. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich ein Hack&Slay in Zeiten von MMOs noch so gut verkauft, zumal Diablo 3 im Vorfeld bereits einen ziemlich enttäuschenden Eindruck gemacht hat, als ein Feature nach dem anderen gestrichen wurde. Aber gut, der Name Blizzard verkauft sich wohl von alleine.


 
Teh lol! Was hast du nach dem jahrelangen Hype erwartet? Wie man bei so einem Spiel von Enttäuschung sprechen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Gameplaytechnisch ist es ein Hack & Slay wie es im Buche steht. Kein Hack & Slay nach Diablo 2 schaffte es, mir so zu gefallen wie es Diablo 3 nun tut. 
Innovationen? Brauch ich bei dem Genre nicht. Unnötige Features streichen? Nur zu!

Aber mal ganz nebenbei...die Community wird sowieso immer fragwürdiger. 
Aktuelles Beispiel; Heute, Mittwoch, 24.05.2012, irgendwann abends: 
Alle Spieler erlebten einen Verbindungsabbruch von ihrer aktuellen Spielsession und es war auch unmöglich ein neues Spiel zu erstellen (Fehler 25009). Beinahe instant wurde ein Whinethread im offiziellen Forum erstellt, der es innerhalb von weniger als 5 Minuten zu über 15 Seiten brachte prall gefüllt mit Flames und Whines, dass man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann.
Und was war? Nicht mal 10 Minuten hats gedauert, dann funktionierte alles wieder tadellos und jeder konnte zocken.
Sorry aber das Niveau der Community hat in den letzten paar Jahren einen krassen Tiefpunkt erreicht. Das betrifft nicht nur Diablo. Das betrifft nicht nur Blizzard Spiele. Ich spreche von der gesamten Gaming-Community. Meine Meinung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Mai 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Teh lol! Was hast du nach dem jahrelangen Hype erwartet? Wie man bei so einem Spiel von Enttäuschung sprechen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Gameplaytechnisch ist es ein Hack & Slay wie es im Buche steht. Kein Hack & Slay nach Diablo 2 schaffte es, mir so zu gefallen wie es Diablo 3 nun tut.
> Innovationen? Brauch ich bei dem Genre nicht. Unnötige Features streichen? Nur zu!
> 
> Aber mal ganz nebenbei...die Community wird sowieso immer fragwürdiger.
> ...


 
Dem kann ich kann nur zustimmen. Gut, ich spiele atm nur WoW online, aber ich lese oft genug "mimimi" und Zeter und Mordio. 
Das Problem ist einfach: Die Spiele sind zu verwöhnt, glaube ich. Liest man ja oft in Foren.


----------



## Tarnsocke (24. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20;9459246 
Aber der Unterschied ist in [B schrieb:
			
		

> meinen [/B]Augen nicht besonders groß, wenn ich ein Spiel online aktivieren muss (im schlimmsten Fall bei mehreren verschiedenen Plattformen, wie, soweit ich weiß, bei GTA IV ) und downloaden muss, oder wenn ich permanent online sein muss. So oder so, wer eine schlechte Verbindung hat, der ist, auf deutsch gesagt, gearscht. Es gibt einen Unterschied, aber der ist nicht so gewaltig, wie du glaubst.


 
Naja, der kleine aber haarfeine Unterschied ist:
Bei einer einmaligen Aktivierung tue ich dies, und kann dann Spielen (sofern die Aktivierungs-/Authentifizierungsserver on sind ). 
Im Falle von Diablo 3 kannst du nach erfolgreicher Authentifizierung zwar zocken (sofern die Authentifizierungsserver on sind ), hast aber doch hier und da mal Lags, was sich ziemlich komisch anfühlt, wenn du nur gemütlich solo zocken willst.

Nicht falsch verstehen, will hier jetzt nicht mimimimi - ich wusste haargenau was ich kriege als ich mir Diablo gekauft habe. Ich hoffe trotzdem mal das es nicht Gang und Gäbe wird.

@Topic: Freut mich für Blizzard und das PC-Segment das die Verkaufszahlen derart ausgefallen sind. Und wäre der Startup bei den Zahlen reibungslos verlaufen, hätte man den Tag glaube ich in die (IT-)Geschichtsbücher schreiben können.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der festen Überzeugung, dass es den meisten Diablo 3 Spielern so geht wie mir, denen ist es völlig furzegal, da sie sowieso 100% ihrer Zeit online im Koop mit anderen Leuten verbringen.
> 
> Dann heulen jetzt halt ein paar rum, dass sie immer online sein müssen, na und?
> [...]


Ich glaub du hast das Grundproblem nicht verstanden ... ich bin mit meinem Rechner auch immer 'always on', sofern es mein ISP zu lässt, d.h. hier hätten wir bereits eine Problemquelle.

Die zweite Problemquelle, und die ist im Moment sehr viel größer als mein ISP: wir sind gestern schon wieder vom Server geflogen, nach ca. 45 Minuten "durften" wir dann endlich wieder spielen.

Das ist jetzt schon der zweite, größere, Ausfall ... erst Sonntag Nachmittag für ca. fünf Stunden und gestern für knapp eine Stunde. Da kann ich mich im Vorfeld noch so informieren, oder hast du genaue Zahlen, Angaben und Fakten zu den Servern von Blizzard, deren Ausfallrate und ggf. vorhandene Backuplösungen? Nein? Also wie willst du dich dann darüber informieren?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Problem ist einfach: Die Spiele sind zu verwöhnt, glaube ich. Liest man ja oft in Foren.


Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ... 

Aber natürlich hast du Recht, wo kommen wir dahin, wenn ein Käufer eines Spiels einfach so fordern könnte, dass er dieses Spiel dann spielen will, wann er möchte und nicht, wenn die Server funktionieren.


----------



## Meckermann (24. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach: Die Spiele sind zu verwöhnt, glaube ich. Liest man ja oft in Foren.


 
Gilt man jetzt als verwöhnt, wenn man ein Singleplayer-Spiel dann spielen will, wenn man möchte? Wenn Blizzard keine 100%ige Verfügbarkeit garantieren kann (und das kann niemand), sollen sie eben keinen Online-Zwang einführen. Aus spielmechanischer Sicht, gibt es dafür keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Orthus (24. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ...
> 
> Aber natürlich hast du Recht, wo kommen wir dahin, wenn ein Käufer eines Spiels einfach so fordern könnte, dass er dieses Spiel dann spielen will, wann er möchte und nicht, wenn die Server funktionieren.


 
Das war eine Antwort auf meinen Post und dabei ging es nicht um den Onlinezwang, der natürlich durchaus diskutiert werden kann.
Dachte das wär klar. Uns ging es um etwas anderes.


----------



## LuckySl3vin (24. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der letzte Part war ironisch gemeint. Gibt ja keinen LAN-Modus für das Spiel.
> 
> Dass es sich so gut verkauft und das innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden, hab ich allerdings nicht gedacht. Hab zwar sehr gute Verkaufszahlen erwartet, aber das is nice. Und da will mal einer sagen, Pc-exklusive Titel würden sich nicht lohnen.
> 
> ...


 
LAN-Party´s sind ja auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren  auf den meisten wo ich gehe gibt es internet und das ist ja dan ideal für d3   ist halt en super game, wenn man mal zusammen sitzt zum zocken


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

... gab bzw. gibt es nicht Probleme mit dem Battlenet, wenn drei oder vier Leute über eine Leitung sich verbinden wollen? Wie wird das mit den benötigten Ports gehandhabt?


----------



## Frullo (24. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder wir haben hier ein Spiel, was eine perfekte DRM Gängelung, aber auch Sicherung besitzt, und aus diesem Grund sind die Spieler *gezwungen* Diablo 3 tatsächlich *zu kaufen*.
> 
> Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel in den Raum geworfen ...



Möglich - Leider lässt sich das nicht verifizieren, weil wir bisher keine Möglichkeit haben, die Verkaufszahlen aus jenem Parallel-Universum in dem D3 ohne Always-On entwickelt wurde, zum Vergleich heranzuziehen.  Darum finde ich solche Schlussfolgerungen auch immer irreführend - genau gleich wie: Wir haben so wenig Spiele verkauft, weil es so oft raubkopiert wurde. Die Wirkung (hohe/niedrige Verkaufszahlen) lässt sich nur mutmasslich auf eine Ursache (DRM) zurückführen. Solche Mutmassungen dann als Grundlage für Entwicklungsstrategien (z.B. alle unsere Spiele grundsätzlich always on) zu verwenden, kann ein Schuss nach hinten sein.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Möglich - [...]


Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von einem Gedankenspiel, das ist jetzt keine mit Fakten untermauerte Feststellung. 
Die Wahrheit liegt, wie sooft bei solchen Diskussionen, irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Frullo (24. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von einem Gedankenspiel, das ist jetzt keine mit Fakten untermauerte Feststellung.
> Die Wahrheit liegt, wie sooft bei solchen Diskussionen, irgendwo in der Mitte.



Wenn Du ein Gedankenspiel in den Raum wirfst, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du möchtest das damit gespielt wird.  Ich wollte nur dieser Annahme nachkommen 

Ok, hier ein paar Mutmassungen zu D3:

Kurzfristig: Hohe Verkaufszahlen, weil man anderswie aktuell nicht zum Spielvergnügen kommt. Mittelfristig: Verlust der reinen Einzelspielerbasis aufgrund schlechter Verbindung (z.B. Südafrika), Lags, Serverausfällen. Lösung: Server-Emulation durch Szene/Blizzard für den Einzelspielermodus. Langfristig: Ein Teil der Einzelspielerbasis steigt auf benutzerfreundlichere Produkte um (z.B. Torchlight 2)


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Gilt man jetzt als verwöhnt, wenn man ein Singleplayer-Spiel dann spielen will, wenn man möchte? Wenn Blizzard keine 100%ige Verfügbarkeit garantieren kann (und das kann niemand), sollen sie eben keinen Online-Zwang einführen. Aus spielmechanischer Sicht, gibt es dafür keine Notwendigkeit.


 
Die "Spielmechanische"-Notwendigkeit gibt es eben doch. Die dauerhafte Verbindung mit dem Battle.net besteht nicht nur um online zu spielen oder als reiner Kopierschutz. Diablo 3 wird zum Teil auf den Servern von Blizzard ausgeführt (ja ich weiß etwas schwammig ausgedrückt). 

Will heißen ein Teil des Spiels wird erst durch die dauerhafte Verbindung mit Blizzards Servern möglich. Ich finde leider den passenden Post gerade nicht. Ich hatte mich da vor einiger Zeit mal mit einem anderen User drüber unterhalten, der behauptet hat (und es mit ein paar Links auch recht glaubwürdig belegen konnte) dass einige Dinge auf den Blizzard Servern berechnet werden und Diablo 3 ohne diese nicht lauffähig wäre. 

Sprich selbst mit einem Bnet Emulator + Crack wär höchstens ein Start des Spiels möglich aber spielbar wäre es nicht, weil essentielle Dinge nicht vom Client sondern von Blizzard's Servern berechnet werden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es Gegner KI und "Item  Drops" und noch etwas, dass mir gerade nicht einfallen will. Dies soll unter anderem dazu dienen, dass keine Gegenstände mehr geklont oder manipuliert werden können. Aus diesem Grund liegen ja auch die Charakter-Daten auf den Servern von Blizzard.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hast du Recht, wo kommen wir dahin, wenn ein Käufer eines Spiels einfach so fordern könnte, dass er dieses Spiel dann spielen will, wann er möchte und nicht, wenn die Server funktionieren.


 
Fakt ist, ja Du hast Recht, wenn man ein Spiel bezahlt hat, dann sollte man es auch dann spielen können wenn man will. Ich finde aber man muss auch ein Stück weit fair bleiben dabei. Diablo 3 ist gerade knapp über eine Woche draußen und hat sich überraschend gut verkauft. Da ist es doch irgendwo verzeihbar, dass der Aufbau einer möglichst nah an 100% Verfügbarkeit gelegenen Server-Landschaft ein wenig dauern kann. In ein bis zwei Wochen wird sich die Stablilität sicherlich weitaus höher eingependelt haben, als sie zur Zeit noch ist.

Und wenn man ehrlich ist, will man die Vorteile von ehrlich erspielten Charakteren und fair gefundenen Gegenständen spätestens im PVP nicht mehr missen. Oder nicht? Ich für meinen Teil ärgere mich auch wenn ich ein paar Stunden Diablo 3 eingeplant hatte und dann (wie letzten Sonntag) die Server erst gegen fast 20 Uhr wieder online gehen. Andererseits weiß ich aber auch, dass es sich nachwievor um ein paar Startschwierigkeiten handelt die bald überwunden sein werden.

Zugegeben, wenn man in einer Gegend wohnt, wo kein ISP dieser Welt eine stabile und spieletaugliche Leitung anbietet, dann kann man einen Titel wie D3 nicht spielen. Nur auch diese Gegenden werden immer weniger und man kann eben nicht auf Alle Rücksicht nehmen.

Wie Du schon geäußert hast, vielleicht hat sich der Titel auch deswegen so gut verkauft, weil man es eben nicht am "day one" schon gecrackt spielen konnte. Vielleicht wird man es nie illegal spielen können, was ich persönlich sehr begrüßen würde. Da nehme ich dann auch gerne eine dauerhafte Serververbindung in Kauf.


----------



## Frullo (24. Mai 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Die "Spielmechanische"-Notwendigkeit gibt es eben doch. Die dauerhafte Verbindung mit dem Battle.net besteht nicht nur um online zu spielen oder als reiner Kopierschutz. Diablo 3 wird zum Teil auf den Servern von Blizzard ausgeführt (ja ich weiß etwas schwammig ausgedrückt).


 
Es ist falsch konzipiert, nicht falsch umgesetzt. Ja, der Programmcode wie er heute ist braucht eine Server-Client-Architektur. Aber ein Einzelspielerspiel braucht dieses Konzept nicht. 



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Sprich selbst mit einem Bnet Emulator + Crack wär höchstens ein Start des Spiels möglich aber spielbar wäre es nicht, weil essentielle Dinge nicht vom Client sondern von Blizzard's Servern berechnet werden.


 
Ein Emulator müsste dann eben mehr können, als einfach nur einen Server vorgaukeln. Ist zwar schwierig ohne Quellcode, aber durch die Protokollierung und Analyse der Input-Output-Streams durchaus nachvollziehbar und daher programmierbar. Für die Szene ist das doch DIE Herausforderung. 



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Und wenn man ehrlich ist, will man die Vorteile von ehrlich erspielten Charakteren und fair gefundenen Gegenständen spätestens im PVP nicht mehr missen.


 
Was ist, wenn man tatsächlich nur am Einzelspielerpart Interesse hat? 



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, wenn man in einer Gegend wohnt, wo kein ISP dieser Welt eine stabile und spieletaugliche Leitung anbietet, dann kann man einen Titel wie D3 nicht spielen. Nur auch diese Gegenden werden immer weniger und man kann eben nicht auf Alle Rücksicht nehmen.


 
Es gibt diesbezüglich zwei Probleme.

Erstens: D2 war ein waschechter Hybrid, sowohl SP als auch MP waren möglich. D3 ist das nicht mehr, es ist nur noch MP, welches man auch alleine spielen kann. Ein grosser Teil derjenigen, die alleine aufgrund des SP von D2 Fan der Serie waren, wurden nun im Regen stehen gelassen. Wie gross dieser Teil ist, ist reine Spekulation. Fakt bleibt: Ein Teil der bisher zufriedengestellten Kundschaft wird nicht mehr bedient.

Zweitens: D3 wird zu unrecht als Hybrid (SP,MP) beworben, da der für das Spiel notwendige Code nicht mehr an einem einzelnen (single) Ort ausgeführt wird. Die Definition von Singleplayer wurde Ad Absurdum geführt.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Mai 2012)

Ich kann alle beruhigen, die anderen Publisher wissen ganz genau, das die hohen Verkaufszahlen in erster Linie vor allem durch die Werbung und nicht durch den Kopierschutz erzielt worden sind.

Das heißt zwar nicht, das sich dieser Kopierschutz nicht trotzdem auf lange Sicht durchsetzen wird, aber zumindest nicht aufgrund der hohen Verkaufszahlen von D3.

Sehr tröstlich, nicht wahr?  

EDIT: Jetzt wollte ich schauen ob es doch nicht schon einen Keks für D3 gibt und bin auf diesen Artikel gestoßen.

5 Reasons 'Diablo III' Represents Gaming's Annoying Future | Cracked.com

Am besten gefiel mir die Stelle, an der er D3 nicht beenden konnte.


----------



## Frullo (24. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> 5 Reasons 'Diablo III' Represents Gaming's Annoying Future | Cracked.com


 
Genial, danke!!


----------



## Meckermann (24. Mai 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Die "Spielmechanische"-Notwendigkeit gibt es eben doch. Die dauerhafte Verbindung mit dem Battle.net besteht nicht nur um online zu spielen oder als reiner Kopierschutz. Diablo 3 wird zum Teil auf den Servern von Blizzard ausgeführt (ja ich weiß etwas schwammig ausgedrückt).


 
Das ist keine Spielmechanische Notwendigkeit sondern eine Design-Entscheidung. Das Spiel hätte auch rein client-seitig ausgeführt werden können, wenn man es denn gewollt hätte. Der Spieler würde keinen Unterschied bemerken.

Eine Spielmechanische Notwendigkeit ergibt sich z.B. bei einem MMO. Eine persistente Welt mit tausenden von Spielern kann man in der Praxis nicht client-seitig realisieren. Dewegen beschwert sich da auch keiner über den Online-Zwang.


----------



## Alexey1978 (25. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Das ist keine Spielmechanische Notwendigkeit sondern eine Design-Entscheidung. Das Spiel hätte auch rein client-seitig ausgeführt werden können, wenn man es denn gewollt hätte. Der Spieler würde keinen Unterschied bemerken.
> 
> Eine Spielmechanische Notwendigkeit ergibt sich z.B. bei einem MMO. Eine persistente Welt mit tausenden von Spielern kann man in der Praxis nicht client-seitig realisieren. Dewegen beschwert sich da auch keiner über den Online-Zwang.



Dann wäre aber der Manipulations-Schutz nicht gewährleistet gewesen und man hätte in windeseile wieder gecheatete Charaktere gesehen die im PVP Leute mit einem Schlag umhauen etc. Hab ich bei D2 zur genüge erlebt, bis Blizzard auch da den Onlinezwang eingeführt hat. D2 konnte man zum Schluß nämlich nicht mehr ohne B.net spielen wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich D2 zu der Zeit bereits nicht mehr gespielt habe, von daher ist das teils auch nur Vermutung von mir. Bin nämlich gerade zu faul das genau nachzulesen. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Es ist falsch konzipiert, nicht falsch umgesetzt. Ja, der Programmcode wie er heute ist braucht eine Server-Client-Architektur. Aber ein Einzelspielerspiel braucht dieses Konzept nicht.



Falsch konzipiert ist es nicht. Es ist so konzipiert, dass Leute nicht mehr so leicht bescheißen können und das finde ich sehr gut. Es ist so konzipiert, das es nicht nach einem Tag einen funktionierenden Crack gab. Ein reines Singleplayer Spiel hätte die Art Schutz womöglich nicht gebraucht, da stimme ich Dir zu. Aber D2 war auch schon so konzipiert, das MP und SP im Grunde Hand in Hand gingen. Gab es nicht sogar in Teil 1 schon MP? Falls nicht, wäre das dann der einzige Teil der SP only war.



Frullo schrieb:


> Ein Emulator müsste dann eben mehr können, als einfach nur einen Server vorgaukeln. Ist zwar schwierig ohne Quellcode, aber durch die Protokollierung und Analyse der Input-Output-Streams durchaus nachvollziehbar und daher programmierbar. Für die Szene ist das doch DIE Herausforderung.


 
Leider fehlt mir hier das Fachwissen aber ich habe gehört, dass es weitaus mehr bedarf als nur In- Output Analysen. Daher denke ich das es nicht in Kürze einen funktionierenden Emulator geben wird. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ja doch. Das wird die Zeit zeigen. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn man tatsächlich nur am Einzelspielerpart Interesse hat?



Dann ist D3 genau so interessant für den Einzelspieler. Das einzige "Problem" für Dich scheint ja die dauerhafte Internetverbindung zu sein. Das ist aber heutzutage den Meisten Spielern egal, da es reine offline Titel eh kaum noch gibt. Meist ist mindestens eine Komponente doch wieder für eine Dauerhafte Internetverbindung ausgelegt.Mal abgesehen davon kann ich kaum glauben, dass alle die hier so sehr gegen die Dauerhafte Verbindung wettern wirklich sonst nur offline Titel spielen und alle ihre Steam Games ständig im Offlinemodus spielen. Die meisten sind doch eh per Router permanent über DSL / Kabel oder sonstwas dauerhaft mit dem Internet verbunden. Daher kann ich da den Aufschrei nur bei Leuten nachvollziehen die so ländlich wohnen, dass es bei Ihnen gar kein Breitbandinternet gibt. Das sind aber letztendlich so wenige, dass man da nun mal keine Rücksicht drauf nehmen kann. So läuft eben die Demokratie. Die Mehrheit entscheidet. 

Und bevor hier nun groß gemeckert wird, ich bin auch in nem Dorf aufgewachsen wo DSL erst relativ spät verfügbar wurde. Ich hab noch mit ISDN-Karte und teilweise gebündelten Leitungen mit 14 Kb/sek. gesurft. Ich weiß also durchaus wie es ist, keinen oder nur einen sehr langsamen Internetanschluß zu haben.



Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt diesbezüglich zwei Probleme.
> 
> Erstens: D2 war ein waschechter Hybrid, sowohl SP als auch MP waren möglich. D3 ist das nicht mehr, es ist nur noch MP, welches man auch alleine spielen kann. Ein grosser Teil derjenigen, die alleine aufgrund des SP von D2 Fan der Serie waren, wurden nun im Regen stehen gelassen. Wie gross dieser Teil ist, ist reine Spekulation. Fakt bleibt: Ein Teil der bisher zufriedengestellten Kundschaft wird nicht mehr bedient.


 
Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Wo bitte ist D3 ein reiner MP Titel? Ich habe den größten Teil des Normalen Schwierigkeitsgrades alleine gespielt und erst ab "Alptraum" vermehrt mit meinen Freunden, weil ich die Story einmal in Ruhe erleben wollte. Da kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, das D3 reiner MP wäre. Wie kommst Du bitte darauf? Es ist ein Hybrid, wo man fließend vom SP in den MP-Koop übergehen kann.



Frullo schrieb:


> Zweitens: D3 wird zu unrecht als Hybrid (SP,MP) beworben, da der für das Spiel notwendige Code nicht mehr an einem einzelnen (single) Ort ausgeführt wird. Die Definition von Singleplayer wurde Ad Absurdum geführt.


 
Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Die Definition Singleplayer hat rein garnichts mit der ausführung des Codes zu tun. Nur weil D3 auf meinem PC und über Blizzard's Server ausgeführt wird, heißt das nicht, das es kein SP Titel bzw. der erwähnte Hybrid ist. Titel wie Splinter Cell oder Assassins Creed von Ubisoft sind auch Dauerhaft mit dem Internet und Ubi's Servern verbunden über den tollen Ubilauncher. Da sind die Multiplayer-Inhalte wesentlich stärker abgegrenzt als bei D3. Sind das für Dich dann auch keine SP Titel mehr?


----------

